# Nest box size for French Angoras



## Tracey (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all!

I have my first French Angora litter due around Easter. yah!!  

My nest box is 10 by 18, and just checking with other anogra breeders if this is large enough. I have plenty of time to build a new one if a larger size is recommended.

thanks in advance,

Tracey


----------



## DianeS (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks good to me. I think mine is about 9 x 15, and it worked fine.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Apr 11, 2011)

A nest box that is
10 inch wide by 14 inch long by 10 inch high will be adequate. A top on the
nest box is not required, but it is a good place for the doe to get up away
from the litter. Be sure there is a bottom/floor in the box also. Metal nest
boxes have removable floors usually made of wood or pressed fiberboard.

Check to be sure that the door of your cage is big enough for the nest box
to go in and out easily. I recommend using hay instead of straw for nest
material, so the kits can start nibbling hay as early as possible. 

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Tracey (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you both for your answers!! Mine should be fine then, it's a metal one with plywood removable floor. My angora has been wanting to make a nest since about day 10. She will be very relived to get her nest box 

thanks again,

Tracey


----------

